# heart braker BABY DEAR



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2006)

hey all dug this one the other day an all most cryed cause the top was missen .the bottle is very whitteled has a flat spot on the back and the front is embossed BABY DEAR. i tried taking a dozen pic and still didn't get  a good one . well any way was wondering if any one knew any thing about it . the reason i posted here was because the side seams stop at the shoulder. an i guess you would call it a pumpkin seed.thanks for any info yall.good luck diggen.bill


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi dollarbill,

 Think these were doll's bottles. Shaped like early 1900's baby bottles. Heres one I found that is very similar. Seam stops just past shoulder but mine is just embossed MADE IN JAPAN so I don't think they are that old.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a side view. Had a sharp sheared mouth.


----------



## TROG (Mar 3, 2006)

THESE LITTLE BOTTLES DATE FROM AROUND 1900-1910 AND ALSO COME IN WHITE AND BLUE MILK GLASS AND WOULD BE FROM A CHILDS DOLL SET.


----------

